# Greenup Dam Stripers ?



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

It has been a while scence I had last fished Greenup Dam by Portsmouth & we tend to catch a ton of fish & wondered if anyone targets the stripers here because we have cought fish up to 14 pounds here but the big fish bite was never a steady one from the bank but when we trolled we stomped the crap out of em' Anyone else fish here wanna compair notes ?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

We fish there often and throw stick baits far out and let them drift and pull in probly 15+ hybrids a day rarly see a striper thoughthe water is well above the wall right now though lol


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

You can get a boat close to the dam?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Umm noo... we fished off the sidewalk lol the boat line is like a line from the corner of the lock its weird lol


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sorry striperswiper, I was asking Garyoutlaw77 about his comment about trolling below the dam. I am familiar with Greenup Dam and cant imagine taking a boat any closer than the end of the lock wall.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

oh ok lol srry for the mix up


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

You can take a boat into good fishing area below the dam.A line from the lower end of the lock to the big sign up near the parking lot on the Ohio side is OK as far as I know.Should respect the bank fishermen.
Jake


----------

